# Aquatech 5-15 or Sponge Filter?



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I posted about this yesterday, but I got the Aquaculture 10gal kit for Christmas. Woo-hoo! 

But as most of us know, the kits aren't perfect and I'm left figuring out what to do with something called and Aquatech 5-15 Power Filter. I'm guessing that the word "power" doesn't mean good things for betta fins ...
So, I think I have two options here.

1) Use the power filter, replace the cartridge with an Aquaclear sponge, and baffle the heck outta it.

2) Get a sponge filter, preferably the Hydro Pro II and use it with my old Whisper 3i air pump.

I've been wanting to use sponge filters when I get new fish and I'll have to decide which way I want to do it. My only reservation deals with the mechanical filtration. Once upon a time, I replaced my Whisper 3i's cartridge with an Aquaclear sponge and the water got really gross really fast. Maybe it was the wrong size. I dunno.

Anyways, out of the two options I'm considering, which do you all think is best?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

IMO, id go with a sponge, but i like to fiddle to, so to save some cash id mess with the aquatech. I am not fan of them. but id still mess with it. though sponge filter are super cheap aswell, so IMO it is up in the air and i am no help, lol. though i dont like my aquatech so my boy has a sponge instead of that filter.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

I used to have the same filter (Aqua Tech 5-15) but I ended up switching it out with an Aquaclear 20. The Aqua Tech was just too strong for my betta, no matter what I did to baffle it. What I didn't try is putting a pre-filter sponge in the intake. I didn't know that was an option back then. Also, I have a five gallon tank as opposed to a ten, so you might have better luck than I did. However, if nothing else works, I highly recommend the Aquaclear 20.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

angelfish11788 said:


> IMO, id go with a sponge, but i like to fiddle to, so to save some cash id mess with the aquatech. I am not fan of them. but id still mess with it. though sponge filter are super cheap aswell, so IMO it is up in the air and i am no help, lol. though i dont like my aquatech so my boy has a sponge instead of that filter.


I'm all about saving money where I can, so that's why I was considering messing with it.

Does your sponge filter provide good mechanical filtration?


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> I'm all about saving money where I can, so that's why I was considering messing with it.
> 
> Does your sponge filter provide good mechanical filtration?


 
I do 50% WC and an occasionly 25% weekly on my bettas. All of my bettas except 2 are on sponge filters with gang valves.if i messing with my 75 or 125(beside my betta disply) I will stir up the desired tank and give it a little more intake flow on the valve, It upsets my bettas but i only do it for a minute or 2 does great at picking up particles. so IMO it depends on flow. I am all for sponge filters.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

What kind of air pump do you use in your tanks?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd go with the sponge filter. I absolutely love the ones I have. They are pretty cheap too. I think mine cost like $5


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> What kind of air pump do you use in your tanks?


 
I run the fluval, think it is the 150-180 gallon one, I have a tetra deep 200 aswell, those things are damn near workhorses, closest thing to the best before going to a pond filter. to be honest, if you are running 2-3, i good 50-70 gallon petco or smart brand would be fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251196374021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

great filter. you can get one that have suctions to the side, but these do great. any other questions just ask, I am a filter junkie. lol

i am setting up a 500 +gallon soon and and filtration is the best part:twisted::twisted:


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

angelfish11788 said:


> I run the fluval, think it is the 150-180 gallon one, I have a tetra deep 200 aswell, those things are damn near workhorses, closest thing to the best before going to a pond filter. to be honest, if you are running 2-3, i good 50-70 gallon petco or smart brand would be fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251196374021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


Ohh ooo I like that one. It's for 5 gals though, so maybe I could put two of those in my 10 gal?


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

not sure what else he has, but he probably has one up to 10 for a little cheaper, anyway glad i could help


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

You can baffle the hell out of it but it makes so much noise >.< I would go with a sponge. An airpump cant possible be any louder then the aquatech


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhh, the noise issue seals the deal. I loved my Whisper 3i because it was quiet. I guess I'll have to go with a sponge filter then.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have become a huge fan of sponge filters with betta fish. Converted all my 10g and smaller tanks over to them with lots of plants. My big tanks have HOB plus sponge filters. I just season them up in a big cycled tank for a week or 2 and put them in the new tank. They dont break down, cheap, have almost no waterfall effect so no baffles needed. If its good enough for 100+ baby betta it should work fine for the adults too. It surprises me more people do not use them in small tanks. Is there a reason for the reluctance of some betta keepers?


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

My reluctance was due to worries about mechanical filtration not being good enough.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't know if they are all that loud or if its just this one. She had the setup for a few years - so it may just be age related. I got her a 20G tank and a aquaclear filter and took her 10G and the aquatech. I have an tetra 10i and an aqueon quietflow 10 in my bedroom - both are pretty quiet but the aquatech one made such a racket. I think I may go with a sponge filter for the 5G as well since I do have an airpump laying around.

I think people may see sponge filters as being out dated. Plus I have only seen the actual sponge filter for sale online. Airpumps and tubing I can get anywhere but walmart, petco and petsmart don't seem to carry sponge filters.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Sponge filters --- no worries about tails getting caught in the uptake!!!!!
I am going to switch all my betta tanks to sponge filters. Does anyone have recommendations for 2.5 and 3 gallon??


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

happypappy said:


> Sponge filters --- no worries about tails getting caught in the uptake!!!!!
> I am going to switch all my betta tanks to sponge filters. Does anyone have recommendations for 2.5 and 3 gallon??


 
as long as you get a check valve or somthing to reduce the bubbles in the out take a 5 gallon sponge should work, try ebay, type in small spnge filter, i got a tiny one in my 2.5 let me check my ebay history

here it is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310370445677?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

here are some ideas you can use in case you decide to use the power filter 
http://www.instructables.com/id/cheap-homemade-aquarium-filter/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Awesome-ize-Your-HOB-Power-Filter-with-Just/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Replace-fish-filter-for-less-then-15-cents-each/
i used the christmas fake snow material thats on sale now, i would suggest stitching over the glue they used, i havent used it yet but hope to in the future


----------

